# OMG!



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

http://www.terraserver.microsoft.com/im ... 3&z=12&w=2

Zoom into the area just right of center!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

More commonly known as the BoneYard - I think. Where the US sends most of its old planes.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You mean all the planes?

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Some are broken up prior and never get there........but planes spotters heaven


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

A serious number of planes! 

I was actually looking for some golf courses I have played, but that was one of their recommended links!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

It is an amazing place,  my uncle used to work for the American Air Force and he took me and the family round this place about 22 years ago. I was only 8 but remember it well, a lot of these planes are perfectly useable, blow the dust off, fuel them up and you can fly away. Hopefully they will never be flown in anger again.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

According to the text, the tightly clustered planes are all B52's.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Ohh yes, big fcukers, capable of dropping large amounts of humanitarian aid.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This picture is dated 1992...imagine how many more there are going to be today!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

probably a lot less as they are all circling baghdad!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'm amazed at how far you can zoom in!!
Guess it's a picture from a satallite??? - just shows what they are capable of!

Think these are the B52's ...
http://www.terraserver.microsoft.com/im ... 6&z=12&w=2


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Guess it's a picture from a satallite??? - just shows what they are capable of!


i have some knowledge of remote sensing - the buzz is that the cousins can read the banner headline on the gutter press in good conditions


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Not sure if they are satellite or standard aerial photos. 1m resolution is pretty amazing though. Looking at the golf courses, you can see the buggys on the fairways, which are pretty small...


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

satellite - some ex-ussr ones were made commercially available a few years ago- btw - my comment about reading a headline was from 20 miles up - not holding it in front of them spelling it out - duh! [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

As the photo was taken many moons ago, you would find that most of these aircraft were destroyed under the SALT treaty.

Sad sight when they used a 20 ton guilottine to cut through the wing spars! Few if any B-52's left at David Montham AFB now.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

A lot of it is from Aerial photos taken from Aircraft - the data is quite old and Ikonos (1m) resolution data (taken from a satellite) isnt available for open access  - ie Free from Terraserver).

As for reading headlines etc - well there are lots of rumours on imaging capabilities and well if you think of something hubble telescope sized, being pointed back towards earth 

I use Terraserver a lot for close analysis of imagery - allthough it hides the classified sites but i still get to see them in reduced resolution - pain in the arse when they dont appear on maps.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Terraserver is Aerial images - Try digital globe

www.digitalglobe.com


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Quickbird imagery - very nice


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

sorry - hadn't looked at the site for a while - the early site had a load of declassified satelite former ussr stuff on it - half m resolution (see objects approx quarter m) should be available before too long if you want to pay for it - groom lake will still not be on it i guess! [smiley=klingon.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

If you have Â£10 million to spend then you could always buy your own 'eyes in the sky'. Totally independent imaging with no restrictions. Not quite 0.5m (thats for the big boys) but 2.5 - 10m


----------

